# B-HCG Levels - help please ... confused!



## kiwikaz (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi Ruth 

I'm hoping you can help explain some test results I have just received:

Last Friday, four weeks after ET they could not find a fetal pole or a heartbeat during a scan.  I was to have a B-HCG test on Monday (14)  and another on Wednesday (17) and then a scan next Monday (21).

The Monday B-HCG test was >10,000 (08.30am).  Was told by my clinic that this was in the expected range and if all is well, should be above 20,000 on Wednesday.

I started to bleed on Tuesday (bright red blood) afternoon.  I was given a B-HCG test on Wednesday at 15.20 and the result was 58,000.  I was also given a scan and they found a fetal pole and heartbeat - relief! She said that the size indicated that I was six weeks but I thought I would be seven weeks.

I had another B-HCG test today (13.00) and it is 74,000.  The clinic have told me that this is good news that it is rising but I thought it was suppose to double in 44 hours?

Don't know what to think now. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Karen x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Double every 48 and 72 hours, so it's fine. The dates of the foetus may just indicate a late implantation hence not as far on as you thought but still fine!
Congrats on your pregnancy.

Ruth


----------

